# Humboldt nutrients



## lizerd (Mar 3, 2010)

Anyone have any experience with the humboldt nuts organic line?
I was gonna use their complete 11 bottle line,  Im sure there is not much need for all 11 bottles, but I wanted to see if the plants do better with it, Im gonna use 1 control, and have one plant just get grow and bloom, and see if there is a difference.

OR..... am I just wasting money on their products?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 4, 2010)

I've never used them,...but dude if you feel like spending the money...I hope you'll at least share your GJ!  I'd like to see if they are worth the money.....cause it's alot of money!


----------



## RiPPerSidE726 (Mar 6, 2010)

Im using their natural line rite now...first time using n def. wont be the last...grow and bloom natural,deuce deuce,humbolt,flavorful,and honey


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 7, 2010)

RiPPerSidE726 said:
			
		

> Im using their natural line rite now...first time using n def. wont be the last...grow and bloom natural,deuce deuce,humbolt,flavorful,and honey


 

ostpicsworthless:

how much $$$ do you have wrapped up in nutes?...please share details...all the way through to final harvest.  Becuase many of us do fine on 50 bucks worth.  I'm just curious to see what more $200 nutes will do.


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 7, 2010)

lizerd said:
			
		

> Anyone have any experience with the humboldt nuts organic line?
> I was gonna use their complete 11 bottle line,  Im sure there is not much need for all 11 bottles, but I wanted to see if the plants do better with it, Im gonna use 1 control, and have one plant just get grow and bloom, and see if there is a difference.
> 
> OR..... am I just wasting money on their products?



Your using the entire line of humboldt??? I agree with LF I hope you share that GJ. I usually just use a few bottles from the EJ line and find that works, But man if your using all 11 bottles of humboldt and dropping that much cash I gotta see the difference.


----------



## RiPPerSidE726 (Mar 8, 2010)

def. will have a GJ already been taking pics...now if I can figure out how ta get em posted...plants are still in the mid to late veg. stage so nttn too exciting to look at...jus some of the healthiest looking plants iv had in 6 years of growing...still new to the indoor tho


----------



## lizerd (Mar 8, 2010)

I want to drink nutrient


----------



## RiPPerSidE726 (Mar 8, 2010)

say wuhhhhhhhhhhhhh?!?! lmao


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 8, 2010)

RiPPerSidE726 said:
			
		

> say wuhhhhhhhhhhhhh?!?! lmao



Don't worry about the above weirdness, it is planned. Just ignore. Can't wait for for the Humboldt Journal.


----------



## BBFan (Mar 8, 2010)

I used it on my last indica grow.  But I only used grow, bloom, and deuce-deuce.  I had my best plant in years in that batch and the worst plant in years in the same batch.  So hard to say.

What I did find was a need to pay close attention to micro-nutrient deficiencies.  Perhaps it was because I did not use the full line, but at those prices, I would have expected a little more.


----------



## lizerd (Mar 8, 2010)

Its overpriced, they are praying on peoples minds, making those believe you must have these bottles to grow a better cucumber,  my Grandma grew a Thai surprise in dirt, with creek water irrigation, and when it was done, its was as tight, strong, and smelly as any dispencary grass

but what do I know?  I just spent 225 on nutrients and then flushed them down the rivers edge


----------



## kasgrow (Mar 10, 2010)

I have tried some of their line. I received 3 sample boxes with master A+B, prozime, sea cal, sea mag, roots, and myco. I also got a couple sample bottles of verde. I used them on my veg garden and my plants took off. The leaves grew larger and greener than I have seen with any other nute. I was really impressed with the speed and how healthy the plants were. I probably wouldn't spend the money on their whole line because it is expensive but not out of line with advanced nutrients prices. I am still on my first box so I have veg nutes for a while. I have other brand nutes that I am still testing. So far I am really happy with the general organics veagan grow and bloom samples that I received also. I got two quart bottles of each as samples. I have used them in both dwc, and roots organic soil with no ph adjustments as per the instructions. It performed very well with no hassle.  They are simple as it gets. They smell like stale beer.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah I've been using the General Organics freebies that they were sending out, on some young plants and I really like what they are doing...I have yet to have to feed my flowering clones,  They were just transplanted into some FFOF when I put them in flower, but I will be testing them out with these, and I added some micro beasts this time....it's kind of wierd not adjusting pH, but I like not haveing to mess with that!!!


----------

